# Tapioca Farm, Belgium



## mookster (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm going to try and limit these postings to a couple a day to save clogging up so much of the forum...

This is one of the most well-recognised Belgian locations that seems to have been around forever - another story of a small village containing an empty property with pretty much everything left in-situ, even down to the food in the cupboards. Makes you wonder what became of the family who owned it, why they left everything behind like this?

I found the hay lofts and attics to be the most interesting part of this place to be honest, an amazing space that was stupidly photogenic.





















































More here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157633001355849/


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 16, 2013)

I cant post the comment I want to post as swearing is against the forum rules, but lets just say I'm speechless. 
Seriously one of the best set of pics I've seen, amazing pics of a pure, pure location. 
Thanks so much for sharing - now.. where's my passport?


----------



## mookster (Mar 16, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> I cant post the comment I want to post as swearing is against the forum rules, but lets just say I'm speechless.
> Seriously one of the best set of pics I've seen, amazing pics of a pure, pure location.
> Thanks so much for sharing - now.. where's my passport?



Thanks  this is one of those places stuck in time, no damage, no nothing.


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 16, 2013)

Awesome stuff... shame there's nothing like this over here.


----------



## mookster (Mar 16, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Awesome stuff... shame there's nothing like this over here.



There must be...just got to find it!


----------



## sonyes (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow......awesome place, a real time capsule! Lovely to see it undisturbed! Wonderful pics.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 16, 2013)

mookster said:


> There must be...just got to find it!



I really hope so too.


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 16, 2013)

Great great and GREAT!!!this is so on our forthcoming tour if euro residentials


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 16, 2013)

What a find,great pics.


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 16, 2013)

Really nice set of shots mate, always loved seeing shots from here


----------



## DJhooker (Mar 16, 2013)

i bit of a dusting you could move straight in! amazing!


----------



## peroxidetim (Mar 20, 2013)

Now i finally understand the name of this location 

A lot of staging is going on at this location, but hey. The fate of a well-known site!
I like the fact you add new POV's to the allready-existing ones! nice and good colors...


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Mar 20, 2013)

jealousy does not come close to describing it. stunning images, thanks for shareing.


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 29, 2013)

stupidly wonderful!!! jeez, that would just never be left so intact over here quite remarkable its 'frozen' state..love the retro wallpaper around the tapioca cupboard [admit it you had a nibble of that food!]...serious retro porn for me that!!!!.i am seriously thinking to move abroad considering the locations to find....i always wonder how you guys find these places!!! thanks for sharing....


----------



## sweet pea (Mar 29, 2013)

wow what a place thanks for posting although id be slighty worried about the 10,12 and 28 bore cartridges on the kitchen table id be wondering where the owner was with his gun!!


----------



## Ferdi015 (Mar 30, 2013)

Like your repo. But... the first pictures have some strange color (yellow-ish). Probably because of the light and wallpaper. Maybe turn the dials of your white balance?


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 30, 2013)

Well I've now been here since my original comment, so I congratulate you on the lighting of the roof space pics, it was pitch black up there! Hats off to ya!


----------



## mookster (Mar 31, 2013)

Ferdi015 said:


> Like your repo. But... the first pictures have some strange color (yellow-ish). Probably because of the light and wallpaper. Maybe turn the dials of your white balance?



Yeah I noticed that, the light was really bad inside  I need to fiddle with white balances a bit more when out and about!


----------

